# Sunterra/DiamondResorts How To Purchase



## jimapowell (May 29, 2008)

We are already members of Sunterra/DiamondResorts with SunOptions. We want to purchase/transfer/deed the points/membership/contracts from a friend but don't know how and if we can.

Our friends have 10,000 pts. titled "Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection", 20,000 pts. for a specific resort/week/unit.

Questions:
1) If one were to rollover the points for the specific resort/week/unit, how can those be used in the following year?
2) Can we purchase/transfer the ownership/points from this type of membership?
3) Do we have to go through DiamondResorts to do any of this?


----------



## lewmel (May 29, 2008)

check out
www.timeshareforums.com
they have an entire sticky on the process


----------



## Bill4728 (May 30, 2008)

The key thing about DRI is that resale "club" points do not transfer when you buy resale. So if you buy your friends 10,000 "trust" points you'll get only 10,000 trust points and not 10,000 club points. 

 If you want the trust points to also be "club" points, the only way is to  make a deal with DRI. The best deal is pay them $3000 and they will convert your trust points to club points. 

OR you can try to fake a partnership with your friend. where you both own the points then you may be able, after a year or two, to transfer it all into your name. but this is a work around the rules and may not work.


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2008)

lewmel said:


> check out
> www.timeshareforums.com
> they have an entire sticky on the process


No disrespect (to TUG or anyone here) intended, but I second this recommendation...  timeshareforums (aka TS4Ms) was (and still is) an invaluable resort in guiding me through the Sunterra/DRI/Club process over the past year.


----------

